# L245DT Alternator Wiring



## jimtrs (Jun 17, 2010)

I am trying to figure out where each of the alternator wires are supposed to go. They have all been ripped out of the plug. There are three wires in the plug - E, F, P. Also the large wire for B is still hooked up. There is a new nippondenso external regulator plugged in. The charge lamp does not light with key on, or when running but not charging. The left most fuse in the fuse box is missing and it blows one instantly when the key is turned on. Anybody know this wiring or have a wiring diagram for this tractor?

Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------

